# help: ipod nano frozen



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

it's on a menu screen but not responding

tried clicking at the wheel and buttons etc. have checked hold button isn't on and tried to plug and disconnect usb etc. but no respone at all


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Do a reset. You won't lose the songs on it.

Toggle the Hold switch on and off. (Slide it to Hold, then turn it off again.) 
Press and hold the Menu and Center (Select) buttons simultaneously until the Apple logo appears, about 6 to 8 seconds. You may need to repeat this step.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1320?viewlocale=en_US

..


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks

was getting a little flusterd as it's the other half, so didn't want any stressing. ;-)

read the link as the above didn't work. held the centre and menu button together for like 10 seconds and the apple logo came on.

well glad i learnt this trip now, before it happens on a trip/ holiday.

thanks again


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

No problem, glad it's sorted, it's just one of those things that happens with all ipods from time to time.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ok, another problem. this time it won't turn on.

either the other half forgot to turn it off and is running flat as ever

it's been plugged into usb port for 15 mins and still nothing and tried the above click on menu and centre button etc.

any ideas?

will let it stand in the usb for a good hour and see if anything happens after...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

dam, must remember how to reset these darn things properly. :lol:

i was clicking menu and centre button continuously

but after a quick read, i held both of them for like 10 seconds.

back to life

technology hey!

p.s. thought i'll post it just in case anyone else has the same issue in the future


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Youngsuyi said:


> In addition to check the Hold switch, you can also try more available solutions, such as charge properly, hard reset iPod nano, repair with Joyoshare UltFix, update with iTunes or ask for Apple support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reckon he's got it sorted in 12 years [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

